# Be afraid! Be very, very afraid!



## rjmoses

Scary little article:

http://www.capitalpress.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=%2F20140206%2FARTICLE%2F140209921%2F1009

In my experience, any organization mirrors the attitudes, beliefs and actions of the people at the top. obama has stated more than once that he will take unilateral action on his programs, etc., effectively ignoring congress and the judicial system, so why shouldn't the people under him take the same attitude.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg

Sounds like they do Ralph.....it is scary to think that the Corp has that kinda mindset


----------



## bluefarmer

Sad indeed. Please post the results


----------



## Tim/South

What happens if he ignores the stop work order? I believe I would continue as normal and call their hand.

Our government has only as much authority as we the people allow them to have.

It is on thing to fight a battle with paper and words and another to come in my back yard and try to enforce their nonsense.


----------



## urednecku

Sounds to me like another case of the feds trying to see how far they can control "we the people".....pushing further all the time.


----------



## Vol

It's like a cancer...it spreads.....I remember about 15 years ago, how many folks in CA would talk with this "valley talk" type speech pattern....and now the whole dang country it seems uses that "valley talk" type dialect... We sure need the Duartes' to successfully defend this outright attack of freedoms. The Corp has always tried to flex its muscle though....even here in TN.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan

There has to be more to this story. Why would they be interested in this guys land in the first place? Seems to random to me. I'm not defending anything just seems like some details of the story have been left out. And what is wrong with deep ripping anyways?


----------



## rjmoses

Teslan said:


> And what is wrong with deep ripping anyways?


Ripping around here is verboten. Because "they" say so!

The issue probably came about because 1) some people ripped up and down hills vs going across or diagonally. Ripping up and down would cause potential erosion problems. Then, 2) some bureaucrat in some tiny office decided that a) he/she knew more than anybody else, b) that we are all just dumb farmers, c) that we couldn't make appropriate decisions for our land and d) there had to be a "rule" that would be applied to everybody.

Ripping, done correctly, reduces erosion because it breaks through the hardpan and then allows moisture to soak down through it rather than running off at high velocity.

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki

I'd say there is some history here between either him and the gov or him and a neighbour or previous renter of the ground.


----------



## rjmoses

slowzuki said:


> I'd say there is some history here between either him and the gov or him and a neighbour or previous renter of the ground.


Yepp! That happened here--guy up the road gets ripped a new one by the FSA office about once a year for the littlest things--like a couple of years ago, his residue was about .1-2% low so he got nailed.

Another guy, who happens to be on the board, can do just about anything he wants with impunity.

Ralph


----------



## ontario hay man

Thats pathetic they have nothing better to do. I would just keep farming it and flip them the bird while doing it.


----------



## Tim/South

ontario hay man said:


> Thats pathetic they have nothing better to do. I would just keep farming it and flip them the bird while doing it.


I ave learned to ignore what I can.

My county is notorious for over regulating. You need a permit to sneeze.

I was putting a lean to on a small barn and got turned in. The building inspector arrived and said if I drove another nail he was calling the sheriff. I continued to work. Really ticked him off. I told him he was trespassing and needed some manners, asked him to leave. I then called the sheriff. Surprised both the deputy and the inspector. I had a police report made about the inspectors rude and threatening manner. Never heard another word about my add on.

Another time I had a water leak and fixed it after dark with a back hoe. The next day a young cocky thing showed up and accused us of putting in illegal septic lines. I was at work and my wife was upset. I came home and called the sheriff and filed a complaint of being falsely accused. I wanted to know who turned me in and what evidence there was that I had installed field lines. They tried to tell me they could not reveal their source. I have the right to face my accuser.

Ended up the young feller was a relative of a neighbor we had a land line dispute with. He had built a fence on our property and we won in court. Sour grapes. The head of the Health Dept. got involved and promised me no one from his department would ever bother me again.

They only have as much authority as we allow them to have.

De-Nut them from the get go.


----------



## ontario hay man

Ya its amazing how many sheds go up overnight here lol. Do it fast enough and they never notice.


----------



## somedevildawg

Over $500 and you have to have a permit here.....bunch a crooks.


----------



## Teslan

somedevildawg said:


> Over $500 and you have to have a permit here.....bunch a crooks.


We can get an ag except permit to build farm buildings here. It's free. However you aren't supposed to park any licensed vehicles in them. Which I don't quite understand why a farm truck will license isn't allowed to be parked in them. That said I'm quite sure 100% of ag exempt buildings in my county have licensed vehicles parked in them. Including mine.......


----------



## swmnhay

For a building permit here they are charging by the sq ft.My 60 x 90 shed was $350.Plus fileing fee for everything you do of $30 = $380

I've had the accessor pull in yard 24 hrs after a excavator was unloaded to see what was up.I was burying trees.


----------



## haybaler101

My county has no permits what so ever. Built a new house 2 years ago and 90,000 sq. feet of turkey barns and no zoning or permits needed. Have not seen township assessor except on tv when they arrested him for embezzling county funds. County across the road has permits for everything, can't build a backyard chicken coop without a building permit, proper zoning, and assessor will be there before it is complete. That county has a health inspector that is a nazi when it comes to septic systems. My new house I paid 25 bucks to health dept. and the guy that installed it sent the inspector a pic from his phone for the final inspection.


----------



## Teslan

haybaler101 said:


> My county has no permits what so ever. Built a new house 2 years ago and 90,000 sq. feet of turkey barns and no zoning or permits needed. Have not seen township assessor except on tv when they arrested him for embezzling county funds. County across the road has permits for everything, can't build a backyard chicken coop without a building permit, proper zoning, and assessor will be there before it is complete. That county has a health inspector that is a nazi when it comes to septic systems. My new house I paid 25 bucks to health dept. and the guy that installed it sent the inspector a pic from his phone for the final inspection.


Thankfully you can't build that big of a turkey farm, chicken farm, feedlots or dairy farm here without permits and even hearings where the neighbors have to be notified and can attend to hear that operations plan for their business. If not I fear there would be to many poorly planned farms with regard to waste, traffic, and other such things. So while some things I feel don't need permits or oversight. Like building a garage, machine shop, finishing a basement, even building a house where they won't really affect other's properties so much. I do feel permits and even hearings are needed for large operations that can devalue others land and property and cause annoyances like smells, dust, and insects. Especially in a day and age where it's all about the money and not much consideration is given to others.


----------



## haybaler101

Teslan said:


> Thankfully you can't build that big of a turkey farm, chicken farm, feedlots or dairy farm here without permits and even hearings where the neighbors have to be notified and can attend to hear that operations plan for their business. If not I fear there would be to many poorly planned farms with regard to waste, traffic, and other such things. So while some things I feel don't need permits or oversight. Like building a garage, machine shop, finishing a basement, even building a house where they won't really affect other's properties so much. I do feel permits and even hearings are needed for large operations that can devalue others land and property and cause annoyances like smells, dust, and insects. Especially in a day and age where it's all about the money and not much consideration is given to others.


My operation is not that big. We raise 28000 at a time, CAFO rules kick in at 30000 capacity. We do have to abide by setbacks from roads and property lines. My only neighbor turned out to be pretty happy because her water hook up only cost her 13 grand instead of 40. I do not know about your area, but new multi-million dollar livestock operations are very well run and are very good stewards here. Local zoning and surbanites moving to the country have way to much power over land owners.


----------



## somedevildawg

They just tried to build a new case/ih store about 1 mile farm my house (by way of crow flight), locals nixed it, don't blame em, who wants to have a tractor dealership across the street...


----------



## ontario hay man

somedevildawg said:


> They just tried to build a new case/ih store about 1 mile farm my house (by way of crow flight), locals nixed it, don't blame em, who wants to have a tractor dealership across the street...


Me so I dont have to drive 15 miles for parts


----------



## Teslan

somedevildawg said:


> They just tried to build a new case/ih store about 1 mile farm my house (by way of crow flight), locals nixed it, don't blame em, who wants to have a tractor dealership across the street...


I would much rather have a tractor dealership then a 1000 head dairy.


----------



## enos

somedevildawg said:


> They just tried to build a new case/ih store about 1 mile farm my house (by way of crow flight), locals nixed it, don't blame em, who wants to have a tractor dealership across the street...


I bet if was green some would want it in their front yard


----------



## Vol

enos said:


> I bet if was green some would want it in their front yard


Nahhh...maybe my neighbors front yard. 

Regards, Mike


----------

